# 2012 Cruze LS Auto transmission won't shift



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello how is everyone? I haven't been here in a while but figured I would stop back by and post about my Cruze. I have 129,000 miles highway driven 125 per day round trip. One day my Cruze would spin up the RPM's and not go out of first gear. The next day I started the car up and it drove all around for hours no issues. So on Monday of this week I started my drive to work and was planning to stop by the dealership to have them check the computer. Well guess what I got stuck transmission would not go out of 1st gear again. I made it about 59 miles before this happened. Had the car towed to the dealership and they are telling me a TCM and some solenoids are throwing error codes, I need a new transmission, how can I need a new transmission after 129,000 miles? I am a little upset having to pay over $3000 for a transmission for a 3 year old car. It's in the shop so I am still waiting. I can't help but think I should have just kept my Altima or just purchased another altima. Besides the transmission I was happy with the car. GM why? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mechanical problems do not come and go, once a mechanical device goes, its history. Your transmission depends equally if not more on electronics for just about everything.

One very important thing about a microcontroller, a microprocessor with added components to act like a self contained miniature computer. It needs a good POR power on reset to work properly, it has to start the code with a program counter at zero, if not, starts someplace in the middle and gets all screwed up. This can be solved by writing self correcting software, fat chance of getting this, guys that write code have dirty desktops. 

Could very well be a relay in your underhood fuse box with dirty contacts causing an erratic voltage that is not giving you a proper POR. So one time it may work, other times won't. 

When OBD I first came out with erratic electronic operation, they would replace just about everything, and after warranty at the owners expense, when the real problem was in the ignition switch itself with dirty contacts on giving a sharp voltage that is needed to get that POR. So nothing would work. 

Cruze does not have a real ignition switch, fires commands to the ECU, use to be the PCM, but using Ford terminology now. This energizes a relay in the underhood fuse box, could either be relay 7 or 15, made in China and not the best relays in the world.

A guy with little brain like me knows how to test these relays for dirty contacts, and yes a very common problem. Could well be your problem, and sure wouldn't cost 3,000 bucks to replace. If not this, other switches, like brake, neutral safety switch, connectors. Ha my own son was told he needed a new transmission, found his neutral safety switch was all corroded. Didn't buy a new one, but polished the contacts to a mirror finish and used Lubripate. Why pay for a new one that has been sitting on the shelve for years. Could also clean relay contacts, but not in the Cruze, these are throwaway types. Ha, don't throw away my dirty dishes away either, and they are a hail of a lot cheaper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Was the fluid ever changed (you're way, way overdue if not)? Could be just dirty fluid keeping solenoids from achieving the proper line pressures. I doubt several solenoids failed all at once.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Was the fluid ever changed (you're way, way overdue if not)? Could be just dirty fluid keeping solenoids from achieving the proper line pressures. I doubt several solenoids failed all at once.


It was changed at 90,000


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone. GM will not do anything for me. Car is out of warranty and they say there was no recalls. I have about 18 months to pay on it, but may not wait and take the loss and trade it in. I love the car but I drive a lot and can't spend $3000 in another 3 years. If I jump ship I will come back and tell you all goodbye. This is an awesome forum and miss being here daily like I once was.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a used transmission. Won't be anywhere near $3k


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Get a used transmission. Won't be anywhere near $3k


It will still probably be in the $2-3k area once installed =/


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Really!? At my shop we charge $400 for R&R and then fluid and whatever the transmission is. You'd probably be out the door for $1400. To be fair I've never priced an automatic cruze transmission so they may be stupidly expensive used.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Already installed and will be picking up the car today. Only good thing is it comes with 3 year/100,000 mile warranty 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

money_man said:


> Really!? At my shop we charge $400 for R&R and then fluid and whatever the transmission is. You'd probably be out the door for $1400. To be fair I've never priced an automatic cruze transmission so they may be stupidly expensive used.


Why don't you price one today just for other owners who may end up in same boat as me so they have an idea. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Update, The car feels better than new with the new transmission. feels like a very very different car. Even my wife noticed a difference when she drove it. I wonder if my trans was faulty from day one? Anyway just wanted to keep you all updated, happy cruzin


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Dirt cheap. $700 customer cost with 12k miles on it. That's a 2013 cruze automatic for the 1.4T. So at my shop you'd be out the door for $1400


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

mabzmuzik said:


> Update, The car feels better than new with the new transmission. feels like a very very different car. Even my wife noticed a difference when she drove it. I wonder if my trans was faulty from day one? Anyway just wanted to keep you all updated, happy cruzin


That's excellent.


----------

